# 2010 Senior Shoot



## Erik McCormick (Aug 18, 2009)

Just wanted to share some senior photos I did of this beautiful and bright young lady!




























Thanks for looking!


----------



## Big Mike (Aug 18, 2009)

Well done.  She's beautiful and your photos really show that.


----------



## rub (Aug 18, 2009)

I love seeing your posts.  These are fantastic - she must be thrilled!


----------



## camz (Aug 18, 2009)

Erik these are beautiful! What a wide variety from this series for her to enjoy!:thumbup:


----------



## choudhrysaab (Aug 18, 2009)

Gorgeous =)


----------



## bigtwinky (Aug 18, 2009)

Great job!


----------



## Cely (Aug 18, 2009)

Great shots!

I have a question, it looks like you are shooting with a wide aperture in a couple of the pictures, do you shoot them hand-held or with a tripod? Thanks


----------



## ::trainwreck:: (Aug 18, 2009)

Very Nice!


----------



## GeneralBenson (Aug 18, 2009)

Great work, Eric.


----------



## manaheim (Aug 18, 2009)

I know this is a boring comment, but REALLY nice shots of a very pretty girl. Your work, as usual, is really impressive.

EDIT: Here's something a little more useful, perhaps... the last shot is my least favorite, because she looks way younger.  I think its the fact that she's looking right at the camera, and possibly down slightly... her face looks less long.  Interestingly, I bet her parents would like that shot the best... frankly, in most of the rest of them she looks pretty sexy... I wonder which was her favorite.  I personally liked 1 the best.


----------



## Jeffro (Aug 18, 2009)

Great job!!!!


----------



## mimadee (Aug 18, 2009)

These are incredible - I agree with camz, the variety of these photos are definitely something she and her family will treasure.


----------



## ocular (Aug 18, 2009)

I like 1,2,3,5.  I don't like 4 much, but I'm sure they will. Got a question though, was it her intention only to have eye liner or mascara on left eye ? I mean it's missing on the right in pics 3 and 5.


----------



## Erik McCormick (Aug 19, 2009)

Thanks for the comments and critiques!  I never noticed the eyeliner...still not sure if I see it?  I'm so terrible with makeup/wardrobe/necklaces/etc.  I never notice those things until someone points them out.

I shoot everything hand held.  I haven't used a tripod in...at least a year or so.  I always just crank up the ISO if I need it.  Everything I shoot is natural light or natural light in combination with wireless SB600 speedlight.


----------



## HeY iTs ScOTtY (Aug 19, 2009)

wow great photos man...reminds me of a jc penny ad lol


----------



## lschaaf (Aug 19, 2009)

They are really good and i love your processing.  I have the worst time hand holding my 70-200, the eyes just never seem that sharp.  Seeing these just makes me want to try harder!!


----------



## pongerts (Aug 19, 2009)

those are absolutely great shots!
can you share how you made them that tack sharp?

is it USM or Hi-pass? or is it the gear you're using?



thanks for sharing!


----------



## Nicholas James Photo (Aug 19, 2009)

You already know that I hate you LOL... great work (as usual)


----------



## Nicholas James Photo (Aug 19, 2009)

Q. Do you hand hold these shots (please tell me you dont)


----------



## nrois02 (Aug 19, 2009)

i like all of these! and in number 4 how did you get those clouds to look like that?


----------



## Josh220 (Aug 19, 2009)

She's very beautiful and you depicted it well in your shots. Great job

One thing I caught is that in #5 by leaning her against the wall it made her upper arm look skinner than the lower part near her elbow since it's being smashed. Minor flaw, but it is a little awkward looking once I noticed it.


----------

